# The need to vent



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

To make a longer story shorter, my wife and daughter are stay in Fenwick Island this week at the Sea Charm, so I decide to take Wed. off and visit them and do some surf fishing in the am.

Arrived there about 7 am got some bloods from the local tackle shop and set out to fish and enjoy the sun rise. ( That was a mistake)

Surfers.  These 2 brainless idots are catching waves to my right and riding the waves right through my lines and the one brainless idot cut my lines on purpose with his teeth twice, after the first time, I called the state police, who never showed up. One of the brainless idots was yelling "This is a America, I can do what I want and where I want to. That this their beach and I should go back to Pennsylvania." For some unknown reason they thought I was from PA. 

As 10 am approach and they were leaving, I told them they owned some money for my rigs, a lot of shouting back and forth and the one brainless idot swung his surf board and hit me in the shoulder with it and took off running.

You don't know how close I am to loading my reels with braided line and driving back there tomorrow am and seeing them try to cut braided line ith their teeth. Am sure they are still there since most people are there for only the week from Sat. to Sat.

Was is wrong with people.

Am still fuming over it.

I lost 2 6oz weight, 4 hooks, 4 snap swivles, 2 barrles swivles, 4 crimp sleeves, 2 small floats, and maybe enough line off my spools, to where I might have to re-spool 2 reels. And now there is all that stuff in the water waiting to either hurt somebody or get tangled in some fishes or bird.

 

Did see some dolphin out in the ocean, boy they are beautiful to watch. Saw serveral large schools of fish, the dolphins were feeding on them and what looked like pelicans. Does anyubody know if there are pelicans in the Delaware area?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

There are too many inconsiderate people in this world. I seem to think that some of them were born without any brain. That would explain things perfectly.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Orest,

I feel for ya. You did the right thing by not getting into an ugly mess with those idiots. Here is what I always believe when I get into a situation like that. They were lucky that they "ran" into a civilized person. Eventually, they'll run into a real nasty person who's meaner than they are and those idiots won't be so lucky and it's a matter of time before they get theirs.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I usually let them bite a little bit and then set the hook twice.


----------



## Suncoast Nomad (Jul 13, 2004)

OldBay said:


> I usually let them bite a little bit and then set the hook twice.



*Fish on!!!!!!!*


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Then you can reach a compromise:

"I will take the 8/0 hook out of your cheek, if you paddle my baits out a few hundred yards".

See - Everyone wins!!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I would of loved to see their reaction when some 50# fireline or PP was cutting into their face or gums.  

Just keep constant pressure and dont stop reeling


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Orest,
What that guy did to you was a Felony assault. You could have followed him at a distance and got his licence plate number. Then filed a police report. If you want you can still file a police report with that jurisdiction. Those guys are prob. local and will be back to that beach. One thing I have learned over the years is to let the police handle scum like that. You never know how those guys could have reacted or if they had a weapon. Get the braided line for nextime. . Some time street justice is soo much sweeter, and makes you feel better. In time they *will * meet up with the wrong person(s).
If you do not want to do any thing about it this time, that's fine. But don't let those scum stop you from going to that beach to fish. 
I wish I was with you. I'm that meaner uglier, nastier person TunaFish was talking about.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

That's why I carry a sawed off shotgun...  j/k


----------



## Bear-60 (Jun 7, 2004)

You're nicer than me. I've been known to switch to a heavy spoon with big trebles in an effort to land a keeper sized surfer or jet-skier!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Am Starting to Feeling Better - Thanks*

Am not a mean person, but what they did can really affect your outlook on other surfer on the water.

If they would of ask me to move and offered to help me move my stuff, tend to carry to much when I go fishing, it would have not been a problem.

But to destroy someone else property is uncalled for; JigMaker, I tried to see where they went and then I realized I was leaving all gear down on the beach unattended.

I don't understand why the Delaware state police nevered showed up. I had all this Delaware lecture and not one item had the state police phone number on it. So I called MD 911 and they patched me throught to the Delaware state police, who must of brushed it aside.

Makes to want to start fishing with a buddy for now on. Or at lease keep a heaver handy with 80 lb power pro on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

JIGMAKER said:


> ...I wish I was with you. I'm that meaner uglier, nastier person TunaFish was talking about.


I wanna fish with Jigmaker!  

Orest,

That's too bad you had them knuckleheads chomp your line like that. You shoulda heaved back on your rod and yanked out their teeth.

This past weekend on Sandbridge Wildlife Refuge, I had four rods set up in the sand and some retired knucklehead was going to drive under my lines at full speed. I had to run in his path with stretched out arms telling him to slow down! As I moved to the side of his big freaken SUV, he just kept driving right under. He's lucky he didn't snag my lines with his antenna or luggage rack. What just didn't make sense to me, was that there were several established tracks on the other side of my poles that he should have used like the others that came through. People like that belong on those police video shows.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Orest,
Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I can guarantee you that those punks were locals. It's better that you let the authorities handle them, their like a swarm of bees when you start messing with them. Delaware Natives think all out of state beach goers are Peayer's..lol...Murph


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*1 question*

Were you in place first and they showed up later?


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Orest,
I know how you feel. I had a very similar experience last year in OC. I went out early in the morning and had the whole beach to myself. Soon after, two surfers showed up and even though they had their choice of spots they deliberatly surfed right in front of me. It was obvious they didn't want me on "_their_: beach. I had two boys with me, not that that made the difference, so I just packed up and left. I still think about it and steam some times.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

******** like me get mistaken for PAers.Whats this PA thing about?DE guys make out like PAers are a bunch of angry,brainless,backwoods,hicks.  THAT SUCKS IF THOSE SURFERS MET ME THERE WOULD BE NO WORDS EXCHANGED;THERE WILL BE PUNCHES.  Ive been around SE DC and East Baltimore alot so I AINT SCARED OF NO SISSY SURFERS.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Never met ya Jeff*



BigJeff823 said:


> ******** like me get mistaken for PAers.Whats this PA thing about?DE guys make out like PAers are a bunch of angry,brainless,backwoods,hicks.  THAT SUCKS IF THOSE SURFERS MET ME THERE WOULD BE NO WORDS EXCHANGED;THERE WILL BE PUNCHES.  Ive been around SE DC and East Baltimore alot so I AINT SCARED OF NO SISSY SURFERS.



but some of your post really make me wonder......


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Allright.*

If you have any beef with guys just egnore it or move to a diffreent spot and call the authorites too;they'll take care of them.People are too crazy to be messin with;they always wan't to make you fight them.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*What wait a minute.You wasn't*

Fishing at a beach deginated for Surfing Orest?Where you fishing right next to Sea Charm?Don't worry theres not too many Pelicans around.I just hope you wasn't fishing in the wrong zone but I'm sure you weren't.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

A lot of you know I am a inter-city Police Officer. It is the funiest thing being off duty and having some one turn ghost white when you have to remind them that; 

Yes, you can be an idiot.
and
Yes, I do carry my cuffs 
and
Yes, I am a Police man.
and
Yes, I can and will make an arrest.

Usually they turn and walk away swiftly. Usually all I wanted in the first place is to be left alone and I do not say any thing to any one off duty until they do some thing violene or dangerous. 

Orest, 
What that guy did to you was a crime and you should report it even if you do not want to pursue it in court . It should be recorded. You do not know when those surfer guys will do some thing to some one else.

Pauky,
If you want to go Fishing, let me know.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Sorry From The Surfing Community*

Oerst,
That really does suck.... I just want you to know that there are only two things that I like to do in the surf

1) Fish of course
2) Surf the waves

Not all surfers are inconsiderate shmucks. I have actually had surfers try to paddle through my PP in the outer banks.. OUCH! I don't know why surfers can't just stay away from people fishing, I do. The ocean and its goers deserve mutual respect. Some people think that they own it all. Not this surfer though 

BTW - JigMaker.. still want some dollar casting bucktails! You left the SPS cleanup before I could buy some

- Surfman


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll fish with ya if you can make some surfers turn white for my entertainment.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well that really sux that that happened to you. I think Cdog was asking because if they were there first then they have the right away. If I was in your shoes I would of come to blows, but then again I am young and short tempered when stupid people do stupid things. I know there are a lot of people on this board that surf too so I hope they see this and try to tell others what not to do.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Surfers. These 2 brainless idots are catching waves to my right and riding the waves right through my lines.   Sounds like the two brainless idots may have been there first, maybe you should have moved down the beach.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds maybe like you were not using your 6 oz weights and sharps hooks as an effective deterent. I take a lot of time and trouble to "prepare" my carpn and cattin' spots and when I have persistant intruders, I stress, by casts and announcements, that I'm heaving heavy weights and sharp objects close and close(er) to them and that I do not want them to be injured. The more they stay, the more I check my bait. Most times they move on.

Feels good to vent, doesn't it. Don't wiorry about them. What do you expect from the MTV generation.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well said Fl Fishermen and Surf Man;Sorry BUT I HAVE ZERO TOLERANCE FOR BRAINLESS IDIOTS WHO THINK THEY OWN THE WATER.But if you treat me with respect atleast a little bit I can be your best friend.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Cdog - When I got to the beach the surfers were well south of me; they sort of migrated up the beach to where I was fishing; just like the swimmers at SPSP.

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Orest, sounds like some jet skiers that kept playing around me at Chics, started well north and everytime they came back in they got closer till the last time one of them ran into one of my lines. Big difference here was he apologised and made a effort to stay north of me after that.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

OldBay said:


> Then you can reach a compromise:
> 
> "I will take the 8/0 hook out of your cheek, if you paddle my baits out a few hundred yards".
> 
> See - Everyone wins!!


Make sure to use circles!


----------

